# Transport 16 foot cattle / hog panels with minivan



## Yossibp (Aug 1, 2016)

So, I had to bring home 16 foot livestock panels from tractor supply. The largest vehicle I have is a mini van. I searched the Internet far and wide, but found no information how to do  it with a mini-van. So, I figured out a way myself, and I thought I'd share it so the next person would know.

These pictures should demonstrate it. Scroll down if you want to read the steps.







 
It turned out to be as simple as tying two 16 foot boards to the roof rack rails. I used 2×4, but 2×3 should work too. They stuck out about two or three feet in back, and the rest went in front, over the hood. Once those are straped on, the panels just slide on. Tie them together, and to the wood (or straight to the roof rack), and drive home safely. (Make sure they all have the same side facing up otherwise you'll have a tough time sliding one over the next)


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 1, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome to BYH and thanks for sharing! I'm sure someone will benefit from your experience


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 3, 2016)

Welcome from Ohio!  Hope you'll post pictures of the critters you'll be using those fence panels for


----------



## Bruce (Sep 3, 2016)

I did the same thing with 10' 2x4s on the Thule roof racks on my Prius. The 3' overhang front and back was not a problem. I wouldn't run that on the Interstate though


----------

